# Newbie Sous vide questions



## hangmanli (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey folks,  

I got an InkBird wifi Sous vide for Christmas.  I bought an Anonova Sous vide container and it arrived a few days ago.  I’ve watched a bunch of videos on YouTube  (Sous vide everything)

I have a lot of different cuts of venison to try doing in SV.   Is there are rule of thumb of how many hours and what temperature a venison roast should require? This particular roast right now is about 2 1/2 pounds.  We plan on seasoning it and then vacuum sealing it.

Thanks for any helpful advice!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

160* is the temp for wild meat.


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 6, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> 160* is the temp for wild meat.



how long for the cook time?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, what do you want? If you want a medium rare roast, you need to pasteurize it at no less than 131* for about 24hr. If you just want it cooked, 160* for 4hr will do. The higher temp makes dryer meat, but you eat faster. The 131* is more juicy but takes longer.


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 7, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well, what do you want? If you want a medium rare roast, you need to pasteurize it at no less than 131* for about 24hr. If you just want it cooked, 160* for 4hr will do. The higher temp makes dryer meat, but you eat faster. The 131* is more juicy but takes longer.



thanks for the info!  Medium rare is how we like all venison.   We seasoned the roast last night and vacuum sealed it in a bag.   We are going to start it around 5 PM later today for Monday nights dinner.   I know that I have to sear it in a cast iron pan afterwards (oil and butter) .   That should only take a few minutes.

by the way how long do you folks let something like this marinate before putting it in the sous vide container?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

On venison I don’t at all. The salt extracts moisture. Not good for venison. Some don’t salt until right before the sear. You will just have to find what works for you. With salt in the bag, you get some nice juice in the bag that can be made to gravy or au jus.

post up the results and you’re experience.


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 7, 2021)

We just set the temperature to 131 and the timer for 24 hours.  Thanks for all the helpful information!   I will post some photos of the finished result tomorrow around dinner time.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m sure you will be pleased.


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## hangmanli (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh this was so good!   Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 8, 2021)

hangmanli

Looks delicious for sure and juicy.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Feb 9, 2021)

When you say for pasteurization for medium rare is 131° for 24 hours, is that set it at 131° and let it go for that long or once it is up to 131° internal temp cook for 24 hours?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 9, 2021)

Is the meat frozen, refrigerated, or fresh? Meat temp does matter, but the pasteurization table accounts for refrigerated meat temp up to pasteurization temp and time. Also the thickness of the meat is what matters . Not weight or length.

Here is Baldwin’s pasteurization table for poultry. It goes a little longer on time than beef, pork, lamb, but that is just added insurance for food safety. Also the longer cook times provide tenderization to the meat. For example, beef chuck roast cooked 131 or 135 for 48 hours, is very close to prime rib roast.


----------

